# Would you tell them or not?



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

We bought a couple of wood knife blocks full of Wusthof Trident knives. The wife misplaced one of the six steak knives. Haven't seen it in years. Tried finding a replacement on the internet. They're white handled. Hard to find.

Talked to Wusthof US, and they sent me one free. Same number on it 4068-0.

Very nice of them, except it came in the mail yesterday, and the knife is not shaped exactly like the other five. The handle is way thicker and more robust. Sitting in slot 6 of the steak knife section of the wood block, it looks out of place. Don't have the heart to tell them it doesn't match.

So I'll use it, due to its apparent more hefty nature, as a small cutting knife instead. Still hoping to find a 1992 era white Wusthof Trident 4068-0.

Would you tell them about the mismatch or not? I never would have thought that they'd have gone to the trouble and expense to change their knife blanks, or the molds for the handles.

tx,
doc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

If you didn't pay for it then I wouldn't let them know-kind of like looking a gift horse in the mouth. Now, if you had paid for it, then most definately.


----------



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

No I wouldn't tell them. If your really want a replacement knife to match your set I'd be looking for it all over again.

Things like this is the reason I love wustof.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

did you try ebay?
you might be able to find the same knife there. i had good luck tracking down a 60's era pyrex bowl i dropped (sentimental value) and antique replacement limoge pieces. fairly reasonable also.
kathee


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

No you call Eversharp near the U of M. The largest Wusthof restocker in the country.


----------



## blagueur (Apr 23, 2008)

I can't believe you're worried over a matching issue.
The company sent you a good knife FOR FREE.
The fact that you say you don't have the heart to tell those kind people is because, deep down, you know you're being a *****.

Sorry, but I can't believe someone would post something so petty.


----------



## mrjimjenkins (May 24, 2008)

yeah totally agree on that one bucko


----------

